# radio power delay feature



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

i have a 97 lincoln town car the stock radio had this feature that when u turned the key off the radio would remain on for like 10 min or untill the door was opened. the new aftermarket radio i installed turns off when the key is shut off. is there a way i can make this feature work again?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Sounds like it could be wired wrong. It is car function I think, not the radio.

BG


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

all i know is i hooked it up by color. i bought the wiring kit for the car and it was plug and play. all the other stuff like windows and what not still have power after the cars off until the door is opened.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hooking something solely by the color of the wire is not a good idea. Got to know what the wire controls fist. Sounds like you got the wrong hot wire.

BG


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

its the way its done. when u buy those wiring kits they make them as simple as possible so the average idiot can hook it up the wire colors of the wiring kit match up to an aftermarket radio's wire colors. there was 2 greens 2 whites 2 grey's and 2 purples 1 red 1 yellow and 1 black there was also a blue wire for the antenna but where the wiring kit plugged into the stock wires there was no wire to meet up with the blue wire on the other side of the connector. every speaker works it remembers the memory im pretty sure i hooked it up the only way it could be done. im sure your right that there is another wire that should be the power for after the keys off but i dont know what wire that is.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You will need to find a wiring diagram for the car. This is service manual stuff, and may have to pay for it.

BG


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

Lincoln Owners Group


this is the pdf for the3 radios wiring im horrible at reading these things. could someone help me figure out witch wire i need?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Can you post those images ?

Link requires site sign up.

BG


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

i cannot save the pdf images but i can upload the pdf here. i beleive this is the one for the radio


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Sorry, no idea, maybe others will.

(Being old, I would live with it 'causes that is the way it used to be. Turn off the car everything is dead)

I am pretty sure a car stereo place could sort it out. Thinking some place is a relay that the delayed power comes from.

BG


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

Im going to agree with basementgeek, there must be a relay that controls the extended power feature. Most cars have a box under the hood near the battery that contains large fuses and relays. You may want to start there. Also that feature could have been built in to the oem radio. Count the number of pins coming from the oem radio and count how many wires you currently have hooked up. If there is a diffrence I think it would be safe to say the feature was built in the radio and there is probably not much you can do about it.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

It -may- share the same delay as the lighting circuit. If so, and you have the power lead tied into the fuse box, try tapping a headlight lead instead.

Or simply tie into a hot lead to the headlight switch, but use a relay.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Check against this:

Constant 12V+	Pink/Light Blue 
Switched 12V+	Yellow/Black 
Ground	Black/Light Green 
Illumination	Light Blue/Red 
Dimmer	Blue/Red 
Amplifier Remote	Blue 
Antenna	Rear Window, Diversity 
Front Speakers	5" x 7" Doors
Left Front (+)	Orange/Light Green 
Left Front (-)	Light Blue/White 
Right Front (+)	White/Light Green 
Right Front (-)	Dark Green/Orange 
Rear Speakers	6" x 9" Rear Deck
Left Rear (+)	Gray/Light Blue 
Left Rear (-)	Tan/Yellow 
Right Rear (+)	Orange/Red 
Right Rear (-)	Brown/Pink


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

my car did not have the yellow with lack stripe. i did a work around for the feature. i had to trace the red/blue strip wire fro the power window button intot he car and find it inj the bundle of other wires after about an hour of searching for the wire int he car i finnaly found it and just added a relay for the radio to get its power from that wire. it finnaly works.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Glad you got it working.

BG


----------

